# Garden Tractor Fest presented by Snapper Tractor Club



## trvsjnr (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello everyone! In an attempt to get something going in Illinois, the Snapper Tractor Club is planning a event for next fall in southern Illinois. It is very preliminary at the moment, so expect a lot of changes over the next year.

Please feel free to post your ideas/opinions on the page along the way.

Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/events/515302561971874/


----------

